

How the business judgment rule helps shield board members from liability - grellas
http://truthonthemarket.com/2010/07/27/the-shareholder-wealth-maximization-myth/

======
TrevorBurnham
"Those on the right, like Milton Friedman, argue that the shareholder-wealth-
maximization requirement prohibits firms from acting in ways that benefit,
say, local communities or the environment, at the expense of the bottom line."

Uh, citation needed. This is a pretty harsh statement, especially with its
present-tense reference to a man who is no longer around to defend himself.

